
Boeing Plans Full Drawdown of $13.825B Loan - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-03-11/boeing-is-said-to-plan-full-drawdown-of-13-825-billion-loan
======
rossdavidh
I wonder if, in an odd way, this mitigates the damage from the 737Max. I
suspect that some sales, which would have been cancelled and switched to
Airbus, will now simply get postponed for a year, giving them more time to get
their act together and save that sale for next year.

